
Space Force Logo - peter_d_sherman
https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1220821545746141187
======
peter_d_sherman
An awesome logo, in my opinion!

May you live long, and prosper, Space Force!!!

------
hindsightbias
Whats the significance of the 22 stars? Patches always aren’t random

